# Feeding



## howard01233 (Dec 25, 2012)

Recommend puppy food not doing well with beta puppy it's 14 weeks old


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a load of information on puppy foods on the forum - use the search box on the right hand side.

Can you be a bit more explicit as to why your puppy isn't doing well on Beta puppy? 

You could have a read up on some of the more popular brands like Taste of the Wild, Acana, Orijen. There are hundreds.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

beta puppy? is it a submissive type of dog as in opposite of alpha???


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

datacan - it is a cheap type of dog food, or were you being sarcastic ???


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No, no, just never heard of beta puppy before :-[

In that case our boy was on dog food with grains, originally. We tried to switch to premium brands without any luck at all. Worked only if we kept him
on the cheap type mostly and mixed a little premium, quality stuff.

In any case, the breeder has the answer to that. I would keep the dog on the breeder selected brand for now and mix in a very little of the good stuff if the digestive system can tolerate it.


----------



## Mily24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Attach you have some info for puppy food... You can find all that and more info at Nutro.com 

I have 2 vizslas and I've been using them for 3 years already. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

datacan said:


> beta puppy? is it a submissive type of dog as in opposite of alpha???


 ;D

I've never heard of such food. Is there a website we can take a look?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Here you go Suliko - just for you. It is made by Purina

http://www.purina-beta.co.uk/dog/Pages/default.aspx


----------

